# Using part time to earn full time money (real online job not MLM)



## tengtenglee (Oct 13, 2010)

If you think your salary is not enough to cover your expenses, no time for your personal life, I think you should take a look to what we offer.

We are a trading company selling quality products using web base. We are looking for people with below criteria:
1.	Can communicate with English or mandarin 
2.	Able to spend at least 1 hour online to check order and query
3.	Customer oriented (no sale target)
4.	Must have internet

We will pay commission according to the product sell, interested party please pm me, only 5 posts available.


----------

